# simple question



## copyoftheoriginal (Nov 13, 2009)

What is the best oil or lubricant to use on a brand new Taurus PT 1911?:watching:


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Many different opinions on lubricants for guns. Currently I'm using a synthedic motor oil - very light coat. So far so good.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There's all kinds of gun lubes that are out there. Most all of them will work well. Short of WD-40 anyway. And even it will do in a pinch but it don't last long in there. I'm not a Rem Oil fan either. The Synthetic motor oil comment is a good one really. I use it pretty often. I tried it a while back and liked it. And being I always have it around for my Jeep anyway it's just really convenient. I use Tetra Gun Grease too when I have it around. I like it a lot but I'm really lazy and wont get around to ordering it for a while. I really need to get a bunch of it I guess :smt083 It stays put better than an oil will which is good wen you are going to be shooting a good bit.


----------



## copyoftheoriginal (Nov 13, 2009)

*what about de-greasers or stripprs first*

On the synthetic oil. Do you wipe off any excess. Can you put it all over the baby?

I want to do this right?rayer:

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

copyoftheoriginal said:


> On the synthetic oil. Do you wipe off any excess. Can you put it all over the baby?
> 
> I want to do this right?rayer:
> 
> Thanks


If you put oil all over it, it's going to be hard to hang on to. :anim_lol:

All you need is a small amount on the frame and slide rails, a little on the internals and other contact points. Barrel link, barrel hood, locking lugs etc.

Lubrication Instructions.

You may also find Care and Maintenance of the 1911 pistol helpful*.
*


----------



## kunklec (Aug 21, 2009)

I shoot in IDPA and IPSC. I freequently shoot 500 rounds in an afternoon just practicing. I also have shot in weather from over 100 to near freezing. The best lube I have used is a few dabs on Wilson's Ultimalube combined with a few drops of Breakfree. With this combination, the gun operates without fail in any weather and keeps on going past 500 without re-lubung. I have seen stainless guns stick due to galling when synthetic motor oil was used in matches. 
The Ultimalube/Breakfree keeps carbon from getting hard. It also stays pretty much where you put it so the gun does not get slimy.
In my experience, guns seem smoother with this combo. 
Chip Kunkle


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

On my 1911's, I use a gun grease on the slide to frame surfaces, and a good gun oil on the rest. I find that using something that will stay in place on the slide rails seems to do better during a long shooting session.

Shooter's Choice grease works well, as does Tetra. As in all other commodities, there is no "best".....


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

*1911 pistol lube*

Since "break-free clp" was first made available to the civilian market place in the mid 1970's, i have used it for doing everything on my auto & rev, with great success. One product that does it all !!! Was first developed during the v-war for use on full-auto weapons & meets all mil-specs for this application. Also works great as a lube when drilling, tapping, cutting muzzle crowns & on the blade of your log splitter. It contains ptfe particles, so remember to shake well everytime before using.


----------

